
Show HN: Reverse Geocode REST API - marshallford
https://github.com/marshallford/reverse-geocoder
======
csixty4
If it's at all useful, here's the polygons for all the countries as of last
January: [https://raw.githubusercontent.com/daveross/offline-
country-r...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/daveross/offline-country-
reverse-geocoder/master/src/polygons.properties)

Could be handy as some sort of fallback when one of your providers isn't
available. That repo has the code to reverse geocode from a lat/long combo.

~~~
marshallford
Hmmm you bring up a good point, having a file based provider type might be
useful as the last fallback.

Also, the tool already supports fallbacks, so if a provider is offline or what
have you it will try the next provider in line and so on.

